# Sticky  Breeders List



## Silver Marten

I think that we need a breeders list sticky. 

Silver Star Rabbitry
North Louisiana
Raising and Showing Silver Martens


----------



## 6e

We don't have an actual name for our rabbitry, it's just under our farm name, but it's

6E Farm
SE Kansas
Raising and showing Lionheads and Jersey Woolies.


----------



## Skykomish

Heritage Rabbitry
French Angora
Standard Rex
Laramie, WY


----------



## Falls-Acre

Falls-Acre Farm
Holland Lops
English Spots
Belgian Hares
and Mini-rex in SE Va

Cross-Hares Rabbitry
American Fuzzy Lops
Jersey Woolies
Mini-lops
Havanas


----------



## ladysown

AT Home Pets 

harlequin, commercial red new zealands, polish, mini rex and holland lops.

Looking to show harlequin, polish and eventually mini rex.

Located near London, Ontario.


----------



## nzw tom

T&J Rabbitry
Pedgree New Zealand Whites and Flemish Giants
Mid Michigan (Near Owosso)


----------



## laughaha

Slate Hill Farm
Pedigree Flemish Giants
Northernmost-Central PA


----------



## Willowynd

Willowynd Acres

Pedigreed French Lops
Non-pedigreed Californians (though foundation stock was purchased from pedigreed commercial and show stock)

NE Indiana


----------



## jhuebner

Giant, French and Satin Angora, American Fuzzy Lop, and Flemish Giant (Sandy,Fawn,Light Gray) 

JLH


----------



## currycomb

sand slope farms southern illinois mini rex, dutch,lionhead,assorted meat rabbits and some netherland dwarfs. wanting to show rabbits in the future.


----------



## AllEarsRabbitry

All Ear's Rabbitry (www.allearsrabbitry.com)
Bakersfield, Ca
We raise mostly American Fuzzy Lops in black, tort, sable pt in broken and solid, but also have Thriantas, Netherland Dwarfs in otter and black, and have a pair of Florida Whites. Hubby also wants a few Polish.


----------



## Parkboy

http://tandtfarm.webs.com/


----------



## AprilW

DenJak Rabbits
Harlequins, Creme D'Argent, & Dutch
Georgia
http://denjak.bravehost.com


----------



## bigbrologan

Don't have a name yet for my rabbitry but

Logan Wahl
Mixed Breeds
Mini rex
Standard Rex
in North-Central Washington State.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

Dolly-Rock Farm

Tans
Standard Rex
Silver Fox
Creme D'argent

Show, meat, pet


----------



## MBFoley

Dearborn Desert Rabbitry - aka DD Rabbitry
Standard Red
Meat mutts
Thinking of adding another breed but not sure which one

Meat, show and pets
Central Kentucky
http://ddrabbitry.yolasite.com


----------



## Oldntimes

Old'n Times Rabbitry
Extreme NE Ohio
Jersey Woolies
http://www.oldntimesfarm.webs.com


----------



## allison

Allison's Hobby Farm


----------



## allison

Shawnee, OK

Allison's Hobby Farm

New Zealand Whites


----------



## Beingthatgirlme

http://briarwoodsrabbitry.webs.com/

Located near Marysville and Urbana Ohio

Mini Rex with a focus in Solid Castor. 
New Zealand white's.


----------



## MBFoley

MBFoley said:


> Dearborn Desert Rabbitry - aka DD Rabbitry
> Standard Red
> Meat mutts
> Thinking of adding another breed but not sure which one
> 
> Meat, show and pets
> Central Kentucky
> http://ddrabbitry.yolasite.com


I just now saw my typo. That should be standard REX not red


----------



## devaneylandry

Landry Acres, LLC. / Landry Acres Rabbit Ranch

Ragley, LA

www.landryacres.com

we raise pedigreed

mini lops
holland lops
New Zealand Reds

for meat we raise
New Zealand blacks
New Zealand Whites
Californians

we are looking into expanding to mini rex eventually.


----------



## Pheasant283

S & P Rabbits

Pedigreed - Rex
Non-Pedigreed - Californian

Colome, SD
[email protected] 
Web site in the works


----------



## vkulesh

New Zealand Black
French Lop

Oakland, MI 48363


----------



## BSARabbitry

Blue Sky Acres Rabbitry
Specializing in Ruby-Eyed-White Mini Rex
Rochester, Washington

http://www.blueskyacresrabbitry.net76.net


----------



## sandc

No Acre Farms

We have -

pedigreed american chinchillas
Champagne D'argents

Working on Flemish and NZ reds


----------



## bustersbunnies

Busters Bunnies Rabbitry

http://www.buksonline.com

Show quality Californian's and meat pens in central Texas

Small time breeder gettin big time results!


----------



## RRT Harlies

Andrea Roob
Roobie's Rabbit Tree
NW Ohio

Magpie Harlequins
American Sables (for now.... lol)


----------



## rabbitdawg

Howdy everyone,

i am wanting to buy meat rabbits for breeding purposes.
Can anyone on here direct me to a large commercial breeder that can supply me with 100 or so to start with.
I am in texas so either in texas or surrounding states.
Already have a small rabbitry now but want to increase in regard to the meat aspect.

Thank ya'll
jack


----------



## Silver Marten

You might want to contact Linda Welch. Her email address is [email protected]
She raises Californians and New Zealand Whites and is located in Texas.

Emily


----------



## MoonFire

*MoonFire Farm and Rabbitry*

We are in Central Oregon, and we raise:
New Zealand Whites and Blues (we have some Astrex whites)
Havanas (black)
and Lionheads! Torts, Blacks, REW and BEW
all purebred and pedigreed rabbits

we also raise mixed breed meat rabbits for meat and breeding stock~

www.moonfirefarm.com
[email protected] to email me directly


----------



## trinityoaks

Raising Brazilians and Californians in Texas.


----------



## The Tin Mom

Crossroads End Acres

Pedigreed show quality Mini-Rex with a focus on Castor & Broken
Non-Pedigreed New Zealand White
Meat Mutts

SE KS/ SW MO


----------



## jkmlad

Cute Buns Rabbitry
Sykesville, MD
[email protected]

Celebrating 30 years of
breeding quality rabbits!
Jo, Samantha & Casey
Mladjenovich

Silver Fox


----------



## TLH Angoras

TLH Angoras
Raising Show Quality English Angoras in West Central Arkansas
[email protected]


----------



## freeb

Rabbits +

Flemish giants
New Zealand whites
Californians
mini lops
French lop
Dutch
mini Rex
Standard Rex
Netherland Dwarf
Champagne D Argent

We are located in East Texas.


----------



## smilesnsunshine

Smiles-N-Sunshine Farm
Palominas, Arizona

New Zealand Whites

From Arizona, Oregon, and California blood lines

Free delivery available monthly to Tucson and Phoenix


----------



## victory

We have been breeding Satin rabbits now for about a year. 
We will have kits available from pedigree stock if any one is
interested. We currently have two Siamese satins and one
pearl white. We love our rabbits, and are striving to produce
healthy stock for our table, and awesome pelts as well. 
If you are interested in meat or breeders please email...

[email protected]


----------



## RRT Harlies

Since it doesn't look like I can edit or remove my previous post, here's a revised listing...

Andrea Roob
Roobie's Rabbit Tree in Central Tennessee
http://www.freewebs.com/rrtharlies

Raising primarily Magpie Harlequins, but also currently have American Sables and Velveteen Lops.


----------



## Sam'Shepherdess

I raise pedigreed:

1. French Angoras
2. English Angoras

Various crosses that are not pedigreed, including harlequin angoras.


Diana Armes Wallace
Sam's Icelandic Sheep Farm, llc
Alton, Mo
www.ozarkicelandicsheep.com


----------



## The Bunny Ranch

The Bunny Ranch Rabbitry

- New Zealand Whites (meat only)

- Broken Mini Lops

Fowl-
- Buff Orpingtons

- French Black Copper Marans

- Silkies

- Easter Eggers


----------



## Somerhill

Somerhill Angoras
Caldwell, Ohio
French Angoras
Satin Angoras

www.somerhillfarm.com
http://somerhillfarm.blogspot.com


----------



## Pheasant283

Pheasant283 said:


> S & P Rabbits
> 
> Pedigreed - Rex
> Non-Pedigreed - Californian
> 
> Colome, SD
> [email protected]
> http://www.sandprabbits.webs.com/


----------



## Pheasant283

Paul & Staci Eitel

Rex & New Zealands

Located in Colome, SD
e-mail: [email protected]
Web Site: http://www.sandprabbits.webs.com/


----------



## Somerhill

Somerhill Angoras

Registered French and Satin Angoras
Member ARBA, NARBC, UARC

http://www.somerhillfarm.com
http://somerhillfarm.blogspot.com


----------



## krabbitry

New Zealand Whites
Californians
Mini Rex
We have both meat and show quality. We are located in South West Michigan Between Grand Rapids and Kalamazoo.
www.freewebs.com/keciasrabbitry


----------



## AugustRED

NZ's & Californian's in Northern Ohio - between Toledo & Sandusky.

http://deckerfarmsitting.webs.com/doubledeckerrabbits.htm


----------



## Aimee

Californians in East Central IL


----------



## tailwagging

Star View

Pedigreed Creme d'Argent only (for now)

In South Carolina


----------



## 6e

SE Kansas
Lionheads


----------



## Danbo

Dan & Debi Boswell
St. Louis, Missouri
Raising Pedigreed Silver Fox Rabbits and preaching the word of God.
Cherokee Citizen Owned and Operated
We are a small suburban farm attempting to bring some country class to the urban jungle.
Philippians 4:12-13(NIV) I know what it is to be in need, and I know what it is to have plenty. I have learned the secret to being CONTENT in any and every situation, whether well-fed or hungry, whether living in plenty or in want. I can do everything through him who gives me strength.


----------



## SatinRabbits

Sterling Satins Rabbitry
Raising and showing Satins
http://satin-rabbitry.blogspot.com/
located in Indy


----------



## victory

I don't think I posted on here yet!!

Dokita Farms

Breeding Standard Satins
For meat
For Pelts

www.victorycaprines.webs.com


----------



## Carab

Tan Buns Rabbitry
www.TanBuns.com
_
2 Heritage Breeds_
American
American Chinchilla


----------



## coxfarmsrabbits

Cox Farms Rabbitry
Mini Rex, Flemish Giant All Show quality
Soon to add New Zealand White & Californians
Holland Lop Commercial


----------



## coxfarmsrabbits

Cox Farms Rabbitry
Mini Rex- Papered Proven show quality
Flemish Giant- Papered Proven show quality
Holland Lop - Has no papers

Soon to Come 
White New Zealand 
Californians


----------



## SkunkWrestler

For now I just have Californians for meat but hoping to get some good show quality animals soon.
East Central MN


----------



## coxfarmsrabbits

*UPDATED LIST FOR 
Cox Farms Rabbitry
Mini Rex- Pedigreed Proven Show Quality
Flemish Giants- Pedigreed Prove Show Quality
Cinnamon- Purebred ( Not Pedigreed)
New Zealand White- Pedigreed Proven Show Quality
Siamese Satin- Purebred (Not Pedigreed)
Holland Lop-Purebred (Not Pedigreed)*


----------



## EnnisLakeFarm

SW Montana

Silver Fox
Giant Angora
American Chinchilla


----------



## DoubleH_Family

Central Oregon

English Lops
Satin
Meat Rabbits
and 
Pets


----------



## GSFarm

Good Shepherds Farm
Fairview, TN

https://sites.google.com/site/sjmaccaro23/home

Raising New Zealand Whites


----------



## bowbuild

C/B rabbitry

Pedigree American Chinchilla
REW of the same breed/ I have worked over 2 yrs on this strain...


----------



## 4reals

Ferrari Farm
small rabbitry
Raise Californians (papered, show quality & meat)
Cape Cod, MA


----------



## CJ

New Zealand Whites
Russellville, AR


----------



## grandma12703

Oak Tree Hill Farms
Vanzant, Mo

Quality New Zealand White Meat Rabbits


----------



## AZ Rabbits

*AZ Rabbits*
Web: www.AZRabbits.com
Location: Mesa, Arizona

Pedigree or non-pedigree available on all rabbits!

New Zealand Whites
Californians
American Blues
3rd generation rabbit breeder.
We pride ourselves in the highest quality rabbits and are continually improving our stock!


----------



## SweetGrass

Red Hoop Rabbitry
Calhan,CO
New Zealand 
Champagne D' Argent
Mixed breed meat pen rabbits


----------



## birdman1

new zeland whites & NZW x californias ; Raising a few now but I'm expanding . I'm located in S.W. virginia


----------



## lostspring

Lostspring Rabbitry
show quality
Champagne D'Argent
Havana
Mini Rex
Mini Satin 

www.lostspringrabbitry.com


----------



## scpankow

One Acre Farm Rabbits

We are located in SE Texas and we raise the following:

Californian (pedigreed/non-pedigreed)
in Standard coloring but we are working on a Chocolate Cal variety.

Standard Rex (Coming Soon!)
We are getting a pair of Chocolate Rex and will soon be breeding pedigreed Rex.

www.oneacrefarmrabbits.com


----------



## Linsay2231

Pulaski Treasures Rabbitry
Mid Michigan

Satins
English Lops
Giant Chinchillas
French Angoras
Mixed Breed Meat Rabbits

Pulaskitreasures.webs.com


----------



## CAFinHerk

Rusty Roof Rabbitry
Central New York State

Meat Rabbits
American Chin
New Zealand Whites (also have a Steal)
Mixed breeds (Some were given to me & I have no idea what they are)
Non-Meat
MiniRex
Netherland dwarf (only a few)


----------



## SarahMelisse

FrÃ¼hlingskabine Micro-Farm
French Angora
Pedigreed
Sonora, California


----------



## 6e

Show Quality, Pedigreed:

Holland Lops
Satins
Mini Rex
Lionheads


----------



## tnokie

Dogwood Lofts
Portland,Tn
Mini Satins,Harlequin Dwarfs


----------



## snowbunny_num33

Yohe Rabbitry
Raising show quality/competitive and pedigreed,
New Zealand Whites

Hoping to add,
Satin Angoras and French angoras soon.

In North Central Ohio.


----------



## cantwait

New Zealand Reds & Champagne D'Argent

North Carolina

Http://MacRabbitry.com


----------



## Carab

We are located in Salinas, CA and breed American Chinchilla rabbits

Home - Tan Buns Rabbitry
Top Knotch Silkies


----------



## SephysManda

Marsh Critters
Standard and Mini Rex, Satins, and Netherland Dwarfs. Also cavies!
Northwest Washington
Marsh Critters - Home


----------



## FlaGuitarGrl

We are in Sarasota County in Florida and we are raising New Zealand Reds. PM me if you'd like to hear more. 
We went with Reds because they are very hard to find in this area of Florida.


----------



## Fetherhd

Wyoming Wyndhares has pure bred New Zealand Whites available for sale. Pet, Meat production and show quality. We also occasionally have netherland dwarfs and are working on getting French Angoras and Standard rex. [email protected]


----------



## KS Homesteader

Greater Kansas City Area

New Zealand Whites, Reds, and Blacks

for more info, send email to [email protected]


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

Since I can no longer edit my previous post, I am posting again for an update.

Dolly-Rock Farm Rabbitry, Wisconsin

High quality show TANS
Standard Rex
English Angora
Giant Angora

For the moment, chinchilla mini satins, but maybe they will go away soon.

Also,

ARBA Licensed Registrar


----------



## Bitterroot

Silver Phoenix Rabbitry
Stevensville, Montana

Pedigreed American Whites and mini rex.


----------



## CindyLu2012

C&J Angora rabbits. English and German Angora. I also sell fiber, yarn, and woven products. German Angora are easy to care for, can be used for fiber as well as a food source. 
Cindy Butler, Fort White, Florida 386-454-3977


----------



## sandc

No Acre Farms
Westminster, Colorado

Champagne D'Argent
New Zealand Whites
Mini lops
Holland lops

The mini lops are a new addition for us, but we bought great show stock. Our main doe has a leg on her papers and the buck is a grand champion. Can't wait to see what the spring brings us around here for baby buns.


----------



## secuono

Virginia
Pet, brood, food

NZW
Californian
Silver Fox
Meat mutts


----------



## KLKTKR

Quality Show, Breeder, Meat, and Pet Rabbits
New Zealand Blacks and Brokens
Polish Blues and Brokens
More breeds to come in the future...
Kristofer Knesek, Owner
[email protected]
kristoferknesek.wix.com/theknesekrabbitry


----------



## jaffrid

I raise Standard Rex rabbits in southern California (Aguanga) for both meat and fur.









I have both babies and young rabbits available.


----------



## arnie

[email protected]
raiseing New Zeland Whites and califorians 
in south west virginia


----------



## Hillbilly Hares

Hillbilly Hares located in the hills of Kentucky
Raising show winning Lionheads and flemish giant for meat rabbits. Pastured poultry, mealworms and madagascar hissing cockroaches (fish and chicken food)
inventers of the Thingamabob (please see our youtube video about our thingamabob)


----------



## mjgh06

Elwood Ranch
Middle Georgia
www.elwoodranch.com
[email protected]
Mini-Rex, Flemish Giants, Lionheads


----------



## Twilight Lions

I raise show quality double maned Lionhead rabbits in Central Kentucky. I am a member with ARBA and NALRC.

Twilight Bunny Brewery
www.Twilightbunnybreweryky.weebly.com
[email protected]


----------



## bjgarlich

Tablerock Lake Rabbitry
Kimberling City, MO

Satins
Meat Mutts


----------



## BakingNana

The Bunny Ranch said:


> The Bunny Ranch Rabbitry
> 
> - New Zealand Whites (meat only)
> 
> - Broken Mini Lops
> 
> Fowl-
> - Buff Orpingtons
> 
> - French Black Copper Marans
> 
> - Silkies
> 
> - Easter Eggers


Where are you located? Looking for breeder near Omaha, NE. Meat only.


----------



## Bluefirephoenix

Hmm a name for the farm. I thought Sanctuary would be nice so we'll call it Santuary rabbitry and it's meat mutts to go. I must paint outside the lines. Oh yea we're on the Industiral shore of Cape Breton. ...it's really better than it sounds just old coal mines and even a ghost town ... about an hour from Cabot Trail.


----------



## kuntrycritters

I raise Lionheads, Mini Rex & Holland Lops. Will be adding Florida Whites/Dwarf Hotot & Netherlands soon.

Click on web address in my signature to go and see what I have now. I am expecting 2 litters of Lionheads end of month and Lionhead/Mini Rex litter in 2 weeks.


----------



## Starlighthill

Starlight Hill Farm
Benzonia, MI
http://starlighthillfarm.com
https://www.facebook.com/StarlightHillFarm?ref=ts&fref=ts
French Angoras


----------



## redneckswife

New zealand whites,reds,brokens,harlequin,cross
Lionheads
English spot

Caraway Arkansas (near Jonesboro)

NZ's can be Pets or meat

If someone can hook me up with an American Sable Breed buck, I'll carry those.
Seriously,any American Sable breeders with a buck around Arkansas?:dance:

[email protected]


----------



## crystalwill2

The Rabbit Barn
Crystal Willett
Bear Creek, NC 27207
[email protected]

New Zealand
California
holland lops
mini lops
mini rex
blue eye dwarf
netherland dwarf


----------



## GraceAlice

Billy Joe's French Lop Rabbitry
Grace Elliott
Wichita, KS
www.billyjoesfrenchlops.weebly.com


----------



## redneckswife

I have just acquired Mini Rex's
Pedigreed Netherland Dwarfs
and added more Lionheads so I will be breeding those also
and still have all the New Zealands


----------



## GraceAlice

GraceAlice said:


> Billy Joe's French Lop Rabbitry
> Grace Elliott
> Wichita, KS
> www.billyjoesfrenchlops.weebly.com


Oh, forgot to add that they are pedigreed. At least partially, if not fully. I am accepting reservations at the moment for me next litter, due to arrive in 4 days.


----------



## Mini_Rex_Meg

I raise Mini Rexes and Netherland Dwarfs in Middle Tennessee.


----------



## ChocolateMouse

Quarter Acre Rabbitry

Raising rabbits for meat and breeding.
New Zealand Whites and Rex crosses.

Northeast Ohio, right near Cleveland


----------



## 3henhomestead

Eos Rising Farm/Rabbitry
NW Washington

Pure French Angora's for fiber, show, meat
Silver Fox meat and show
Creme D'Argents meat


----------



## Mini_Rex_Meg

I now breed Mini Rex, Netherland Dwarf, and Flemish Giants! I'm located Near Murfreesboro, TN.


----------



## maryangora

I breed French angoras and French hybrid for fibre
Near Ottawa ontario


----------



## KENNY DAVIS

I'm in North Florida, Jacksonville area.
I raise American Sables and Havana rabbits.
[email protected]


----------



## cherokeeflats

Cherokee Flats
Farmer City, Il
Www.codysrabbitcave.net

Raise quality rabbits and poultry

Mini Lop, English Spot, Californians, New Zealands, and Satins
Call Ducks, Pekin ducks, Welsh Harlequin ducks
New Hampshire, Easter Eggers, Leghorns, Silkies in chickens. 

All rabbits are fully pedigreed. 


Sent from my iPad using Homesteading Today


----------



## 64102

cherokeeflats said:


> Cherokee Flats
> Farmer City, Il
> Www.codysrabbitcave.net[/url
> Raise ... website :coffee: and welcome to our forum::)


----------



## GraceAlice

New info, changed name and website.

Whistling Trees Rabbitry
Grace Elliott
Wichita, KS
[email protected]


----------



## GraceAlice

New info, changed name and website.

Whistling Trees Rabbitry
Grace Elliott
Wichita, KS
[email protected]
French Lops


----------



## llbolen33

Located in Port Orchard, Washington

Currently I breed and raise Standard Rex rabbits for meat, show, and fur. Concentrating on castor, blue & blue otter, chocolate & chocolate otter, and lilac. I usually have kits available. 

I also have several American guinea pigs, quail, and am hatching dark & light Cornish.


----------



## kellyk

Mini lops 
Minneota, MN

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## stormaq

Qualls Family Ranch

Mini Rex
meat rabbits coming soon

SE Oklahoma


----------



## bunnytech

Pioneer Ohio statins and mini lops meat rabbits

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## secuono

Editing my old post!

Pet, brood, show, meat
Meat mutts
Silver Fox in 4 colors
American Chinchilla
Satin 
Lionheads


----------



## TChevalier

Is there anyone selling New Zealand or Californians around Charleston, West Virginia?


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## BunniesGalore

I haven't decided on an official name for my rabbitry, but I am raising Mini Rex, Vienna carriers/BEW. All are pedigreed. 
Located in LaSalle county IL.


_Posted from Homesteadingtoday.com App for Android_


----------



## unschoolingmom

We breed and show: Havanas, Lilacs (the breed), and New Zealand reds and whites. We are located in the Catskill Mtn region of New York.

M.R. Kz Bunnies
Kelly (adult), Ryan, Kyle and Kayla (kids)
845-807-3663


----------



## secuono

secuono said:


> Editing my old post!
> 
> Pet, brood, show, meat
> Meat mutts
> Silver Fox in 4 colors
> American Chinchilla
> Satin
> Lionheads



Editing again, sorry. Last time, I swear.
Doing Silver Fox and meat mutts only. 
SF in black, blue, chocolate, lilac and white!

http://foreverfarmsrabbitry.webs.com/


----------



## CurvyTAS

HERITAGE STAR FARM- Eastern Tennessee

We currently raise meat rabbits only.

Californians and New Zealand White :happy:


----------



## L&CFarms

L&C Rabbitry 
New Zealand Reds (soon to be bred) and Jersey Woolies 

Auburn, Il


----------



## Buckeye_brian

Hidden Valley Rabbits
Pure bred Californians
Cali / FG crosses and (soon to be Cali / NZW crosses)

Bethel, Ohio

Brian Ross
(513) 439-5363
[email protected]


----------



## Dunniee

No official name for our rabbitry; we raise Californian meat rabbits in Hot Springs VA.

http://ashwoodfarmhouse.wordpress.com


----------



## cotton45c

comeing soon ped. silver fox 
on main street in rural retreat va.


----------



## harmonyrabbits

Small home rabbitry which raises all colors of NZ for meat purposes. Kits are handled daily and moms are great and have large healthy litters. Located in Kansas City.


----------



## TammyNorton

I Have Pure bred New Zealands Pedigrees on all 4 buck and new doe have not cleared arba Yet 
i used to breed and show Yrs ago
got out for medical reasons and just getting back in
Oceansprite Rabbitry or Big in da butts

we are In Oregon


----------



## Buckeye_brian

Hidden Valley Rabbits
Pure bred Californians
Pure bred New Zealand Blacks

Bethel, Ohio
Clermont County (Southwest Ohio)

Brian Ross
(513) 439-5363
[email protected]


----------



## PucksFolly

Puck's Folly Standard Rex

Rex in a number of colors

my business partner is 
Jarrett Farms Rabbitry
Satins in Copper and Siamese
French Angora in Blue white and tort

Located in NE Ohio


----------



## secuono

Quit rabbits to work on our house...Ended up getting back into them!
Will have pedigreed Rex available starting in the Spring. Red, broken red and castor. 
Virginia


----------



## markandamy06

The Fewell Homestead
www.thefewellhomestead.blogspot.com
Located in Rixeyville, VA

We raise Pedigreed Standard Rex (black, black otter, castor, red, opal, and broken). First litter's will be ready in January/February 2015. 

We also raise Flemish Giants -- sandy, fawn, steel, and black.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

This is an updated post as I can no longer edit the original.

Satin Angora
French Angora
Giant Angora

Specializing in agouti colors, although I have most others.
I also have giant angora in black, chestnut and blue silver martin.
Nationally competitive stock
Number 1 in National Satin Angora Sweeps for 2013-2014 season
Show stock available most of the time
Electric Cleaner Company Animal Blower Dealer

Also Tans and Castor Mini Rex

www.angorafiber.com


----------



## Millroad

We raise Golden Palominos in northern Colorado.

[email protected]


----------



## PandPFarms

I raise Mini Rex for show and 4-H purposes in a variety of colors. We also raise rabbits for meat consumption, generally a New Zealand Cross of some kind, so they will grow fast and get large. Located in North Judson, Indiana. My email is [email protected]


----------



## hillsidefarm

Hillside Farms
NW Arkansas
English Angoras
(479) 353 5607

Specializing in Quality English Angoras. Raising for wool, 4h projects, and pets. Pedigreed and non-pedigreed stock. 
www.nwahillsidefarm.weebly.com


----------



## Joan

We are located in Minnesota
Transitioning between St Paul and Hill City

New Zealand - Red and white
Champagne d'Argent
Hybrids


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

I have just started breeding mini lops. First litter due in about a week and a half. Although most of my rabbits are pedigreed, and when breeding mini lops I will only breed pure breds, I will only say for now that I am only going to have pet quality rabbits.
We are only just now getting into showing rabbits, so it will take me a while to be able to pick out top show quality rabbits from the litters.
I live in west central Indiana, right along the Indiana, Illinois line.

I am also breeding Californian meat rabbits, and even though I do have good quality pedigreed stock, for now, all of my Californians are destined for dinner dates.


----------



## Rich Girl DC

Ha! I have established "*The Fabrizio Forever Rabbitry*" and registered with the *ARBA*. ​ *[email protected]
BEW English Angoras
*​ 
I have BEW back (Jean-Clause-Bun Bun) and doe (Tatiana). They are going to have babies. 
Here is my doe, Tatiana, yes, she needed a good brushing session. ​ 
V!!!!
:l33t:


----------



## Bloom

Ponker Farm
North Central Arkansas

American Chinchilla Rabbits


----------



## fld20

Bison View Rabbitry
Rex - Tri ( all 4 variety's), Californian & Agouti ( Castor, Opal, Lynx & Amber)
Located in Craig CO
http://bisonviewrabbitry.weebly.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Bison-View-Farm-170513336395423/


----------



## FarmFamily

5N Rabbitry
Breeding, showing and selling quality Californians.
Southeast Oklahoma


----------



## FarmFamily

5N Rabbitry
Breeding, showing and selling quality Californians.
Southeast Oklahoma


----------



## Gilbert

Does anyone know where I could find a Fleming giants mating pair or breed comparable in size


----------



## Gilbert

Sorry flemish


----------



## BamaHomestead

We are in Mobile , Al and have New Zealand / CA crosses we breed for meat.


----------



## ryan11803

Anyone out there near columbia sc? Looking for a lion head buck or pair


----------



## Sylaf

I have not yet named/registered my rabbitry

Crop Circle Farm
Talkeetna, Alaska
American Chinchilla


----------



## feedbunns

I raise Giant Angoras and have Angora wool for sale. Iowa


----------



## Deschamps_Farm

Deschamps Farm Rabbitry 
Meat, Show & Pet
Californians 
Champagne d'Argents 
Flemish Giants 
Nassau, NY


----------



## sandj81

SJA Rabbitry We breed for meat and pets. We currently raise Californians, satins, New Zealand's, and champagne D'argent. 
Central New York
https://m.facebook.com/sandj81/


----------



## Bluehare

Brazilians (Rusticos, not tapitis), Rex and Dutch.


----------



## LuckySpotFarm

Lucky Spot Farm - Dayton OH
Standard Rex of all colors
www.facebook.com/luckyspotfarms


----------



## bunny gurl

Forever in my Heart Rabbitry 
Rex
English lops 
Netherland dwarf
Rhinelander
Holland lop
French lop
New Brunswick, Canada


----------



## David Duran Rafanan

[email protected]

I raise and sell:

Californians 
New Zealand Whites
Mini Rex
Lionheads
Mini Lops
Dutch
Flemish Giants
Holland Lops
Netherland Dwarves


----------



## inkked

Fluffy Butt Bunny Hut
Standard Rex Breeder
Jasper, Texas


----------



## Stourmy

bigbrologan said:


> Don't have a name yet for my rabbitry but
> 
> Logan Wahl
> Mixed Breeds
> Mini rex
> Standard Rex
> in North-Central Washington State.


Hi neighbor, I am in South East Washington


----------



## rockyhillrabbits

My rabbitry is Rocky Hill Rabbits, located in northeast Arkansas.
I raise pedigreed White and Light Grey Flemish Giants, Rex(Blue, Black, Castor) Giant Chinchilla, Champagne d'Argent and will breed New Zealand to Flemish and Giant Chinchilla for meat. 
I breed with the breed SOP in mind and also for excellent mothering, easy going, calm temperaments and correct color.
I have just submitted my application in with ARBA. When I am allowed to add a link I will. I'm a newbie here.


----------



## HaikuHeritage

I raise show quality Blanc de Hotot with a personal emphasis on type and growth rates for production qualities. Currently located in NW Mississippi but looking to relocate.


----------



## Jackelope

My daughter raises and shows blue, chocolate and black Dutch rabbits and my wife raises a few jersey Woolies. They’re not all show quality animals so some end up in the freezer and some end up as raw pet food.


----------



## Chew

KCA RANCH RABBITRY

Kingwood and Centerville Tx. Purebred TAMUK Composites. The perfect meat rabbit for hotter climates. Message me for more info.


----------



## NittyGrittyRabbitry

Chew said:


> KCA RANCH RABBITRY
> 
> Kingwood and Centerville Tx. Purebred TAMUK Composites. The perfect meat rabbit for hotter climates. Message me for more info.


I raise Tamuk in Odessa TX.

Also American Blue.


----------



## Chew

NittyGrittyRabbitry said:


> I raise Tamuk in Odessa TX.
> 
> Also American Blue.


Hey! It's Bobby Minchew from the TAMUK Facebook group.


----------



## NittyGrittyRabbitry

Chew said:


> Hey! It's Bobby Minchew from the TAMUK Facebook group.


HAHAHAHA Small World! I started to ask if you were in the group but had my nose bitten off on a forum recently for daring to mention FB so I got cautious.


----------



## rockyhillrabbits

Rocky Hill Rabbits
Northeast Arkansas
I raise pedigreed Rex and am looking for pedigreed Flemish Giants and want to do a breed that's on the watch list to help increase their numbers, maybe American Chinchilla or Argente Brun. I also want either Tamuk or New Zealands to have for meat.


----------



## secuono

Silver Fox
Virginia


----------

